# New Members: Are you waiting to be activated on the forum?



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When you join you are asked to send an email, [email protected] and tell Tammy a little about yourself and your interest in the forum, goats, soap, cheese etc. This way we know you are not spam, a bot, but a real person. If you don't send an email on your own, she will send you one, but only does this once every 2 weeks or so, and it is a mass email with all the others who have not sent emails...which do include spammers and bots  So as you join, read the disclaimer you are clicking, carefully and send an email so we can put you right through.

*It is also mandatory on this site to have your real name, area of the country and breeds of goats in your signature.* If you don't have goats yet just simply state this and update your signature when you do get them. I think this not only keeps the forum friendlier, but also helps in answering questions you may have. If you can't comply with this rule, which is not open for debate, please don't join. Nearly everyday someone asks a question that if this information was not in their signature we would be asking....What area in the country are you in? Are we talking full sized dairy goats, mini's or boers? Thanks for cooperating. Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Login and then click on your forum profile information. Then scroll down and in your signature block put your real name, area of the country and breeds of goats. I think this keeps the forum friendlier and it helps in answering questions you may have. The above is sent to *everyone* after they contact us! Welcome to the forum. Vicki


----------

